
Is Keyword Search About To Hit Its Breaking Point? - prakash
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/25/is-keyword-search-about-to-hit-its-breaking-point/
======
TrevorJ
I think personal, portable AI that can follow me to whatever sites I visit and
whatever searches I make and learns enough about me to start inferring what I
may mean when I search for any given thing would be nice. Should be easy. (Ok,
so that last part was facetious )

